# EMG Hetlfield or Wylde in an SG Standard?



## neurosis (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi people 

I have been trying to sell a nice SG Standard from the 2010 GC exclusive run. Since it's not going to leave anytime soon cause all I get are offers for change, not cash, I am thinking of playing around with it and changing the pickups.

I have had EMGs in a Les Paul before, even though I didn't install them myself.

My question is if you think the combination will do. I have seen Zack play with an SG live and I assume he had EMGs in it. I have also seen Hetfield with the Viper Grinch, though I get that the Vipers are more similar in thickness to a Les Paul and totally a different world of instrument.

Seeing the help threat I think it would be easy to install either of the sets in the SG. But I am concerned with the height of the pots. On many reviews I have seen that the pots that come with the Wylde set are high enough for a Les Paul, but I don't know how they will be on an SG, since the body is thinner.

HAs anyone here had a smilar project and succeeded in instaling EMGS in an SG and make it look awesome? I am nt happy with my split burstbuckers right now and I think the EMGs could make this a pretty neat metal guitar since it's an unusual white with a cream binding and a black pickguard. If I change the pick ups and make the hardware black it would be a SG on steroids, a concept I am really diging2n my mind lately


----------



## snowblind56 (Dec 7, 2011)

I put a set of EMG's in a customer's Epi SG about 2 years ago. One thing you will have to take into consideration is the bodies thickness, the cavity size, and the fact you need to fit a battery in there some how. I ended up jamming it in there, but the cavity cover was bulging out quite a bit. If it doesn't fit, you might be better off eliminating one set of vol/tone controls.


----------



## neurosis (Dec 7, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> I put a set of EMG's in a customer's Epi SG about 2 years ago. One thing you will have to take into consideration is the bodies thickness, the cavity size, and the fact you need to fit a battery in there some how. I ended up jamming it in there, but the cavity cover was bulging out quite a bit. If it doesn't fit, you might be better off eliminating one set of vol/tone controls.



I know! That's exactly my main main concern. i opened it up and it looks liek it could fit. At least it's a bit like the Les paul cavity in form. But the Les Paul cavity is deeper, hence why I am concerned that the high pots the Wylde comes with may come with some difficulties. I know very little about electronics, honestly. But from my point of view and logic if the pots on the Les Paul are larger than the ones on the SG I will run into trouble. THe battery doesn't bother me that much since I plan on changing the cover for an adapted one with a battery pocket anyway. I am just unfamiliar with the solderless setup and see the advantage of the concept, but can imagine that this will imply a bigger sizing, specially considering the clips and the cable lenghts. 

My main cocnern is if the pots will fit, the battery I can always find a way for.

Another thing I am not sure about since it would be the first time I install actives myself is if I have to ground them.

Also, will my regular toaster caps on the controls of the SG fit the pots the EMGs come with?

Thanks you for the input.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 7, 2011)

The Hetfield set would look better, in my opinion, since they look more traditional.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd go with the Hetfields. All the "Wylde" set is, is an 81 and 85, and personally I've found the 85 to be a much, MUCH better bridge pickup than the 81. EMG's marketing just sucks.


----------



## neurosis (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok. Will research a little more. But it's true the Hetfields would add hardcore to the look of the guitar. Don't you think?


----------



## The Echthros (Dec 8, 2011)

if I remember correctly the Wylde set comes with long and short shaft pots. I could be wrong. I have had a wylde set in one of my guitars since around 2002, so it's been a while since the actual install.

The Hetfield set has me intrigued and could be cool. The demo someone posted here sounded pretty damn fine to my ears. I'd personally go for the newer technology here. Though if you go with the ZW set flip 'em: 85B/81N. I hate the 81 in the bridge.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 8, 2011)

I would Imagine if mini potentiometers are used you could free up a decent amount of space. You could probably even lay the battery over the pots if you get short shaft ones.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 8, 2011)

Better yet, EMG X's. Either an 85/85 or 85/60 combo would be amazing in my opinion, or 85X's and 60x's.


----------



## snowblind56 (Dec 8, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> I would Imagine if mini potentiometers are used you could free up a decent amount of space. You could probably even lay the battery over the pots if you get short shaft ones.



When I installed the EMG's in my customers SG, the only place the battery could go was on top of the pots. Being that the body is thinner than a normal guitar, there isn't much room at all, it made the cavity cover bulge out.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 8, 2011)

Gibsons are a dime a dozen, rout for a battery box then.


----------



## neurosis (Dec 8, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Gibsons are a dime a dozen, rout for a battery box then.



I am defenetely considering the box. Dime a dozen... well, it's not a Suhr or an Anderson, but Gibsons... some of them are really sweet guitars. With ebay I'd say it's easy to get anything anyway.


----------



## neurosis (Dec 8, 2011)

I have to check more info about all of the EMGS anyway. The only one I have is a HMZ and its only nice with high gain heads. Everything else sounds like total crap. 

Do you guys know some good videos or reviews I could look up on the Wylde and the HEtfield set? You tube is being of little help this time around.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 8, 2011)

You could always just go with some nice passives. I happen to favor Seymour Duncan Distortions. There are many passive pickups that would probably give you what you want without worrying about batteries.


----------



## snowblind56 (Dec 8, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> You could always just go with some nice passives. I happen to favor Seymour Duncan Distortions. There are many passive pickups that would probably give you what you want without worrying about batteries.



I have been researching pickups for SG's lately because I recently acquired a Faded SG. Tim from BKP says that with SG's, you go either vintage output or extreme output. He says that vintage output sound great, mid to high output pickups get muddy, and extreme output pickups have enough oomph to power through the mud. I'm not sure if active pickups will suffer from this. There are several threads on the BKP forum about this.

I put a Duncan Custom in mine. I got it at a good price and wanted to try the Custom out. It sounds alright. Not very inspiring. It will get swapped out when I get motivated.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 8, 2011)

neurosis said:


> I have to check more info about all of the EMGS anyway. The only one I have is a HMZ and its only nice with high gain heads. Everything else sounds like total crap.
> 
> Do you guys know some good videos or reviews I could look up on the Wylde and the HEtfield set? You tube is being of little help this time around.



Finding reviews on 81/85's isn't hard, but being that the Hets are new, you'll have to dig around more. 
Have you considered Blackouts or Livewires?


----------



## MTech (Dec 8, 2011)

If you insist on EMG's I'd get a 81/60 or an 85/60 setup if the guitar needs more thickness in the sound. The hetfield set would be closest to this, I swear by a 60 in the neck if the guitar has EMG's, the 85 is too bottom heavy/muddy where as the 60 has amazing cleans and lead tone.
IMO blackouts have better tone/more dynamics.


----------



## oneblackened (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd go for the het set, they sound pretty decent.


----------



## neurosis (Dec 9, 2011)

Right now it has coil split Burstbuckers. They sound good with a tube amp but suck with my Axe right now. 

I thought of EMGs mainly becasue I wanted a more compressed metal feel and having actives was probably going to be the easiest way. The fact that they are very easy to install was a plus for me. I have had Seymour Duncan Blackouts in a 7 string basswood body before but can't imagine how actives are in other woods apart from some video referrences and maybe the tracks that hetfield plays through millions of heads, cabs, filters in the studio...

IF they won't add to the sound and make the SG sound mellow I will not install them on your advice. After all it's an SG. It's supposed to have nasty bite and I defenetely don't want to lose that. 

I will make more research. I know it's easy to find info on the model. Just thought I can complement it with opinions from people who already have them. 

Have to checkmore. However, I can't see how these won't be defined and clear with a punch in any Mahagony body you put them in. I like the fact that the Hets are supposed to be close to a passive. But that's what they say about the HZ, how nice they sound being passive, yet I still have to find a good sound with them without a high gain amp, which is where I have experienced nothing but fail with them


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 9, 2011)

Go with EMG X's (85X/60X IMO) or Hets if you really want actives.


----------



## neurosis (Jan 3, 2012)

Sold the guitar a wek ago, guys... but I am thinking of EMG active for my LTD AL600. Will see what I do after Christmas.


----------



## blackrobedone (Jan 6, 2012)

I've tried all sorts of pickups in my SG Supreme and have settled on Duncan Blackouts bridge. I did EMG 81/85/81X/60/and Duncan Blackouts MEtal. Avoid the Blackouts MEtal at all costs unless you want to sound like you have a Metal Zone pedal built into the guitar - sounds like a cocked wah with a fuzz on it. The 81 and 81X sound too thin in the bridge of an SG, which already has a pretty bright and focussed tone (at least mine with an ebony board does). I have an EMG 60 in the neck but I don't particularly like it either. Then again, I don't like the neck position tone in any 24 fret guitar.

I heard some youtube videos of the hetfield set that sounded terrible, but James Hetfield is the king of tone as far as I'm concerned, so you probably can't go wrong there. They also had a rave review in the new Guitar World.


----------



## neurosis (Jan 7, 2012)

blackrobedone said:


> I've tried all sorts of pickups in my SG Supreme and have settled on Duncan Blackouts bridge. I did EMG 81/85/81X/60/and Duncan Blackouts MEtal. Avoid the Blackouts MEtal at all costs unless you want to sound like you have a Metal Zone pedal built into the guitar - sounds like a cocked wah with a fuzz on it. The 81 and 81X sound too thin in the bridge of an SG, which already has a pretty bright and focussed tone (at least mine with an ebony board does). I have an EMG 60 in the neck but I don't particularly like it either. Then again, I don't like the neck position tone in any 24 fret guitar.
> 
> I heard some youtube videos of the hetfield set that sounded terrible, but James Hetfield is the king of tone as far as I'm concerned, so you probably can't go wrong there. They also had a rave review in the new Guitar World.



Even after selling the SG I may try these int he future. Right now i can't find a use for them though since my other guitars have superior stuff and I like them more the way they are. Hetfield has millions of options apart from the guitar pickups th<t probably influence his tone so even when the EMGs are a key to his sound I guess you can't look past the army of amp heads and cabs he has been using. He has tried almost every brand and some of his best tones are a combination of many things thrwon together. 

I will take your advice on the Metal Blackouts since I have heard this from more than one peer. As for the regular Blackouts i had them in my former RG1527 and they were the meanest pickups I have ever had. That guitar is my biggest regret. I should have never sold it.


----------

